# Slope Ceiling Cans



## MDShunk

Chris1971 said:


> At what pitch or angle of the ceiling, would you change from a standard 6" recessed can to a sloped ceiling recessed can?


Myself, anything other than flat, I tend to use a slope ceiling can or an eyeball trim. More often than not, I tend to use an eyeball trim on slopes rather than a slope can (unless otherwise specified) due to the cost savings. Personal preference.


----------



## Chris1971

MDShunk said:


> Myself, anything other than flat, I tend to use a slope ceiling can or an eyeball trim. More often than not, I tend to use an eyeball trim on slopes rather than a slope can (unless otherwise specified) due to the cost savings. Personal preference.


Would you use a standard recessed can on any slopped ceiling angle with an eyeball or gimble style trim piece?


----------



## MDShunk

Chris1971 said:


> Would you use a standard recessed can on any slopped ceiling angle with an eyeball or gimble style trim piece?


Yes, that's sorta what I was saying. I tend to use regular cans with an eyeball trim rather than a slope can with slope trim. In my opinion, the end result is better as far as aiming the dot straight down, and there is some cost savings, as mentioned.


----------



## niteshift

Anything other then a flat ceiling, unless like already said you use the eye or gimble mounts.
With steeper ceiling angles also keep in mind with the sloped ceiling cans you tend to lose your air spacing between top of can to the roof sheathing.
Scrap metal ductwork cut to size and bent in half worked.


----------



## 480sparky

Chris1971 said:


> At what pitch or angle of the ceiling, would you change from a standard 6" recessed can to a sloped ceiling recessed can?


3 in 12.


----------



## chicken steve

after a certain pitch, slope cans are needed because the regular cans will fill with insulation 

also, i will often inform customers that cans in slopes, which are usually within inches of shingles, of the detrimental effects of ice damns _(the air seals are a fascade imho)_

all in all, cans are pretty, but still a hole in the cieling with a light in it

buy a decent fan/light

~CS~


----------



## mbednarik

If i can get an eyeball trim to adjust to plumb, i will use a std can with eyeball, otherwise slope can it is. I think slope cans are the dumbest looking thing, only 2nd to an eyeball that is spot lighting you because it can not be adjusted correctly.


----------



## sbrn33

chicken steve said:


> after a certain pitch, slope cans are needed because the regular cans will fill with insulation
> 
> also, i will often inform customers that cans in slopes, which are usually within inches of shingles, of the detrimental effects of ice damns _(the air seals are a fascade imho)_
> 
> all in all, cans are pretty, but still a hole in the cieling with a light in it
> 
> buy a decent fan/light
> 
> ~CS~


Just once I would like you to put together a sentence that a normal person could understand.


----------



## local134gt

sbrn33 said:


> Just once I would like you to put together a sentence that a normal person could understand.


Really?!? That was a very coherent post, especially coming from CS


----------



## sbrn33




----------



## chicken steve

Many times , after a new snow fall here, one can pick out patterns of dents on some of the older ski chalets roofs

Most, especially those of vintage, were built, wired , plumbed , insulated, etc by the same contractor.

The detrimental effects of installing cans in these chalet reno's are not something i like, as a contractor, to be _liable _for

even the air seals _(which we're suppose to be using via the energy codes, but there's no energy police....)_ don't captivate rising heat from the element(s) , just air leakage.

although ungainly, the best product i've found are the larger cans , which have a substaintial space bettween the trim/element and outer shell....>









~CS~


----------



## electricmanscott

chicken steve said:


> after a certain pitch, slope cans are needed because the regular cans will fill with insulation
> 
> also, i will often inform customers that cans in slopes, which are usually within inches of shingles, of the detrimental effects of ice damns _(the air seals are a fascade imho)_
> 
> all in all, cans are pretty, but still a hole in the cieling with a light in it
> 
> buy a decent fan/light
> 
> ~CS~


Explain the first sentence, I don't get it??


----------



## chicken steve

fair enough Scott,

i had found one of these (1004ICR) in a sloped cieling full of blown in insulation >


----------



## sbrn33

And that would be legal. It's rated for full insulation immersion.


----------



## chicken steve

iirc, there may be some consideration to the_ type_ of insulation......~CS~


----------



## 220/221

I have not seen a steep enough pitch that wouldn't allow a standard can/regressed eyeball installation.


----------



## 480sparky

220/221 said:


> I have not seen a steep enough pitch that wouldn't allow a standard can/regressed eyeball installation.


You can install a normal can light in any slope of a ceiling. Problem is, even an eyeball will only gimbal so much. After that, you can't aim the lights straight down.


----------

